# My Homemade bowpress



## GREG66

I built this bow press for under $50.00. Its a trailer jack, some 1 1/2 EMT pipe, little bit of angle iron, some hammered spray paint and some plastic dip.


----------



## benellisbe

Looks good. Nice work.


----------



## bfghunter

looks real good. great job!


----------



## preacher

That's awesome!  I've seen one like that on AT.  What exactly did you use for the fingers, and did you just bend them by hand?  It looks great!


----------



## GREG66

I cut down some thick angle iron , so that it was a flat piece of metal. Then put it in a vise and bent to shape. It was hard but it worked out well. Then I dipped them into plastic tool dip. AT is where I got the idea.


----------



## watermedic

Looks great. I would maybe beef the fingers up a little. 

That is definitely not a spot to save weight.

Looks very good. Congrats!!


----------



## preacher

GREG66 said:


> I cut down some thick angle iron , so that it was a flat piece of metal. Then put it in a vise and bent to shape. It was hard but it worked out well. Then I dipped them into plastic tool dip. AT is where I got the idea.



Great job man!  I love seein' DIY projects done well


----------



## tony32

good job with press may try for one myself looks real good!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Way-To-Go!  Mighty fine job well done.


----------



## Jim Boyd

Great work!


----------

